# LGB 2020 disassembly



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a question about disassembling an LGB 2020 Stainz. My understanding is that the motor block is held in by a bolt that passes through the loco from the bottom of the stack and a single screw at the back. I have removed both of these, but am still stuck--I'm very reluctant to pry things apart, as I'd hate to break this guy. Does all the running gear (side rods etc) and the shell have to come off to get the motor block out?

I've seen the LGB exploded diagram, but it wasn't much help. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2020 smoke stack does hold the front together and the cowcatcher must be pulled out after removing the smoke unit as this also holds the front together on some models.
Some models have the rear coupler holding the back together.
Check the middle valve gear as it has to be detached from the plastic bracket on the foot walk.
When removing the motor block, it is very tight and it goes together very hard also.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Dan. 

If anyone comes across this search later, the key point on mine was to remove the rear coupler. The shank passes through the shell and into a recess in the motor block. The block won't come out of the shell without removing the coupler first.


----------

